

How QuizUp Mastered Android Device Fragmentation - martin_tipgain
http://blog.testmunk.com/quizup-mastering-android-device-fragmentation-automated-testing/

======
DigitalSea
It would have been nice to hear how they went about solving all of the
different device UI issues they ran into. Looking at the screenshot in the
article, there seemed to be a lot of inconsistencies amongst devices. How did
they come up with a solution to fix each issue? Did they target screen sizes
and pixel densities like the app were a webpage and styled things differently
depending on those factors?

~~~
ZoFreX
I don't know how they did it but I know how I would do it: stop fighting
Android and work with it. "Issue 1" is a classic example of someone trying to
have a lot of control over their layout and ultimately creating a lot of work
for themselves. Instead of trying to lay things out exactly, use the built in
layout managers in Android. In this example one could use a LinearLayout to
stack items one below the other, ensuring the "Connect with Facebook" button
would never overlap the text above it.

~~~
ChrisClark
Yeah, it seems like this article is a perfect example of why trying to do it
your own way, instead of the Android way, is going to cause a lot of problems.

------
martin_tipgain
Martin here founder of testmunk. Yes, we support hybrid apps. You are able to
execute common gestures such as scrolling, touching, swiping, filling forms
and you can verify the results too.

------
jonahx
If you're a full time android dev with experience doing testing like this,
could you comment on how it compares to cross-device testing for the web,
where you have to deal with desktops of various sizes, browsers of different
types (IE problems, ofc), now mobile browsers, etc. It seems that Android
development these days is as much of a hornet's nest as web dev, perhaps even
more so?

------
cmadan
How well do automated testing services like testmunk work with hybrid
applications? Can it interact with data instead webviews (i.e. buttons, forms
etc)?

